# PLEASE HELP, NEED ADVICE TO SAVE A INJURED WILD RABBIT



## BuettnersLittleFarm (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife's daughter just brought us an injured adult rabbit to try and save...looks like a cotton tail....we put him in a cage with hay, rabbit pellets and water with electrolytes...covered the cage partly to make him feel secure...hind legs are moving just a little...looks like bite marks on his back, not sure...We know our chances are slim but we have to try to save him to possibly release later...he or she is very alert and moves around with front legs ok...anyone have any advice????


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2012)

Call a vet to see what antibiotics are safe for wild rabbits, would be the only thing I can think of to add to what you're doing.

Hope he makes it for you....wild rabbits are tricky.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know where you are from but you can find a local rehabilitator. They can help you. If you let me know where you are I can find one for you.


----------



## BuettnersLittleFarm (Apr 24, 2012)

We live in Corry, Pennsylvania, south of Erie...sounds like a great idea, thank you...


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 25, 2012)

You do need to call a rehabber.  In many areas it is now illegal to try to rehab wildlife without a permit.

For the time being,  keep the rabbit cool, dry and in a somewhat dark and quiet place, to lessen the chances of shock.  It prob wont drink much, so add a little clear unflavored pedialyte to your water (1 part pedilyte 3 parts water, they dont drink the flavored stuff that well).  Sorry, just re-read and your already adding electrolytes.

Add some fresh greens......collard, turnips etc.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope the baby rabbit made it through the night. I found a number that might be able to help you. 814-763-2574. I agree with everything redtailgal said. I hope this helps some.


----------

